

Facebook is now twice the size of myspace - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/22/facebook-now-nearly-twice-the-size-of-myspace-worldwide/

======
physcab
In related news, Facebook has now twice the debt as Myspace.

Those pageview numbers are astronomical, but I bet so are its bandwidth bills.

I shall now go check out my wall posts and not click on any ads.

~~~
unalone
Facebook has fewer songs, and it's not used primarily for music. I'd also
guess MySpace has more video bandwidth, since it's accessed publicly unlike
Facebook. They've also got more targeted ads - I've clicked some willingly -
and I'd bet their code is sleeker than MySpace and less image-reliant.

~~~
smokey_the_bear
What ads have you clicked? I get absolutely nothing but diet ads, 3-4 ads for
different diets per page. My female friends report the same. My single male
friends get nothing but dating site ads.

~~~
unalone
I get a lot of ads for Arrested Development shirts, The Wire boxed sets, and a
lot of James Joyce-related stuff. Lebowski things pop up a lot too.

~~~
mattmaroon
Me too! We must have similar profiles.

~~~
unalone
I'd friend you to find out if it wasn't against Facebook etiquette (is it? I
think it is).

------
augurblue
There are sociological aspects to this phenomenon. I would hazard a guess that
Facebook has gained significant older and recently web active members.

You don't pressure your mom and your aunt to join Myspace so that you can
communicate with them more easily. Your less cyber savvy contacts who just
don't text can easily deal with facebook.

